# Valvulas automaticas para controlar el caudal de agua?



## mikepvr (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola amigos, saludos, pues miren tengo un objetivo, mi idea es usar unas valvulas automaticas para conectarlas en un sistema de llenado de agua, pues lo que quiero lograr es, mediante un software obtener la cantidad de litros que se vacian o que pasan por las valvulas, pero mi duda es, ademas de estas valvulas que mas ocupo para determinar la cantidad de litros y que éstas envien la señal que pueda procesar en la cumputadora? o en vez de valvulas que me recomiendan?

Seria de gran ayuda que me guiaran para poder realizar este trabajo amigos.. Saludos nuevamente


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Cualquier valvula tipo solenoide te sirve. Para determinar el caudal que pasa por la valvula requieres de otro aparato llamado medidor de flujo que es independendiente de las valvulas. Hay muchos tipos de medidores. Si el medidor tiene alguna forma de transmision de datos, lo conectas a un PC o un PLC y haces tu programa para determinar el caudal que pasa por las valvulas. Salu2


----------



## snowboard (Jul 28, 2009)

otras alternativas son:
Medir la presión de la columna de líquido en el tanque y utilizar éste dato para estimar el volumen de agua.
Otra sería utilizar un sistema de pesaje y determinar por peso la cantidad de agua que hay en tu tanque.
Ve que tienes a mano.


----------

